# Saw this near my house!



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

doesnt appear to be level to me!:laughing:


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

I wonder if Darwin is lurking around ready to give out another award?:laughing:


----------



## Bidder (Oct 1, 2013)

IT'S OK the shocks will compensate


----------



## SparkyDino (Sep 23, 2013)

that's one way to get that scaffold from one job to the next


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

wow .


----------



## troubleshooting (Mar 16, 2012)

Its brilliant!!! A mobile work station!! You can have the apprentices on the top doing the assembly work while you drive to the job site.

I wonder if this is patented?


----------



## WhitehouseRT (Aug 20, 2013)

troubleshooting said:


> Its brilliant!!! A mobile work station!! You can have the apprentices on the top doing the assembly work while you drive to the job site.
> 
> I wonder if this is patented?


Hahahahahahaha


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## That_Dude (Feb 13, 2012)

denny3992 said:


> Note the jack under the front to level...
> 
> View attachment 30370


Mexicans... :no:


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

That_Dude said:


> Mexicans... :no:


Worse.... Flat hatters!


----------



## Cl906um (Jul 21, 2012)

That is one barn raisin sob you got there. Those bastards must be using electricity if they are using fancy contraptions like that. We got apostolic Lutherans taking over the trades up here. Not sure what is the worse of two evils. We call them bun runners. Work almost next to free.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

It's Pennsyltucky, what do you expect?


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Looks rock solid. I'd climb it.


----------

